# HeHeHe....back in time....



## inspectorD (Mar 12, 2013)

It's rainin here.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ5ob9B9yD4


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like a video of a recent family gathering...:rofl:


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 12, 2013)

Are you the one with the clean overalls??


----------



## nealtw (Mar 12, 2013)

He's the one outstanding in his feild


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't own any clean overalls.


----------



## Admin (Mar 12, 2013)

I they had better hats their lives would be better.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 12, 2013)

Its a rainin cold again...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgx3TCnIH80[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks like the old dog drank to much in that one.


----------



## Admin (Apr 15, 2013)

Still snowing or just cold?


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 15, 2013)

Cold but warming up....winter up here was long this year. Theres a bounty out on that groundhog....Oldog is still out there lookin ..


----------



## nealtw (Apr 15, 2013)

If this globle warming keeps up, we'll freeze to death


----------



## melfallen (Apr 16, 2013)

It just snowed here yesterday! Grrrr ready for Spring....


----------



## Admin (Apr 16, 2013)

I wish him luck, been told they are good eating!


----------

